# NFL Logos



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Some one contacted me to print some NFL logos on T-shirt is this legal? Has anyone done this before?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unless you or they have written permission and paid a hefty fee to the NFL to do so, it is not legal.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Unless you're licensed to reproduce NFL logos, it's illegal.


----------

